# Another Maryland Show



## myuniquepoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I thought I would let you know that I will be at the Potomac Valley Shetland Sheepdog Club show on January 31st and February 1st. I will be in beginner novice A again. Just thought I would let you guys know.

~Natalie and Ginger


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Natalie, good luck with that entry! If you Q what leg will that be? I would think about coming but with the exception of my Syracuse trip the first weekend in January I don't think I am going to plan to go far from home in the depths of the winter.


----------



## Paco's BFF (Nov 1, 2014)

Have a ball!!


----------



## myuniquepoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

It would be my 2nd leg and have wonderful time on your Syracuse trip. I do not blame you for not wanting to come down during the winter  

~Natalie and Ginger


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am keeping my fingers about getting to that Syracuse trial since last year there was a blizzard on Long Island that weekend!


----------



## jenniferandtonks (Nov 17, 2014)

we may have to pop over and see you guys depending on where my health is and weather conditions. it's less than an hour from my house.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Natalie, best wishes to you and Ginger. I bet you'll have a blast. Please share some pictures with us. Have fun.


----------



## myuniquepoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

We will be there  I probably will not be there all day long but closer to the morning when it starts. I will be there on Saturday and Sunday so either day works. 

~Natalie and Ginger


----------



## myuniquepoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

I will be sure to share pictures!


----------



## myuniquepoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Guys,
So a quick update on the show. Ginger did not qualify either day by doing some strange things she does not normally do. The first day she she got up during her sit for exam and also sniffed at the figure eight people. The second day she also got up on her sit for exam and when she came to me she ran right past me. Getting her title is taking longer than I expect but I hope to do some more this year and hopefully get her title. Thank you guys for always being so encouraging and I will keep you guys updated.

~Natalie and Ginger


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I wish I had checked the forum sooner! Neely and I were at Point of Rocks on 1/31 and got our second RA leg. Given the weather forecast, I elected to stay home on Feb. 1.

Do you go to shows at the Catoctin Kennel Club often? It's within pretty easy reach for me and we finished his Rally Novice title there in November. We haven't done obedience there yet.

Are you thinking of entering Mason and Dixon Kennel Club's trials in March? We're entered in Rally Advanced and Novice A. If he finishes Rally Advanced at Beltsville, MD, on March 15, we'll move up to Rally Excellent (fingers crossed and knocking wood).

Neely's grandfather will be there, aiming for qualifying scores in Utility. He's a nice working dog and a big reason I ended up with Neely.


----------



## myuniquepoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,
I have gone to a few shows at Catoctin. That's great about your RA leg! I am not sure yet about the Mason Dixon Trail. I probably can not go since I am really busy this month. I wish you the best of luck in your upcoming trails and will probably see you around at another show soon.

~Natalie and Ginger


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

myuniquepoodle said:


> Hi,
> <snip> I am not sure yet about the Mason Dixon Trail. I probably can not go since I am really busy this month. I wish you the best of luck in your upcoming trails and will probably see you around at another show soon.
> 
> ~Natalie and Ginger


I probably won't see you at Mason Dixon, then. It closes today (3/11/2015)--unless you hop online and enter that way.

I hope to run into you sometime soon. In addition to AKC rally and Novice obedience, we're doing WCRL (formerly APDT) rally, CDSP obedience, and UKC rally, obedience, and conformation, when we can afford it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry you didn't finish that BN title when you expected, but glad you are sticking to your guns with it Natalie. You and Ginger will make it, I am sure.

Maybe next year we can all go to Mason Dixon. It is definitely in my travel range, but the weather has been so bad this year and we have had bad colds running through my household so I decided to skip it this year.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I am sorry you didn't finish that BN title when you expected, but glad you are sticking to your guns with it Natalie. You and Ginger will make it, I am sure.
> 
> Maybe next year we can all go to Mason Dixon. It is definitely in my travel range, but the weather has been so bad this year and we have had bad colds running through my household so I decided to skip it this year.


Oh, wouldn't that be fun, getting together at a show!  Even this year there will be about a half-dozen poodles I already know plus handlers of other breeds in the region.

I'm reserving the decision to enter the one-day Greenspring Poodle Club obedience trials in Beltsville, MD, in July. If I need qualifying runs to finish Novice, I'll go, but I don't want to rush on the out-of-sight stays, so I'll hold off on Open until I think he has them figured out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mvhplank said:


> Oh, wouldn't that be fun, getting together at a show!  Even this year there will be about a half-dozen poodles I already know plus handlers of other breeds in the region.
> 
> I'm reserving the decision to enter the one-day Greenspring Poodle Club obedience trials in Beltsville, MD, in July. If I need qualifying runs to finish Novice, I'll go, but I don't want to rush on the out-of-sight stays, so I'll hold off on Open until I think he has them figured out.


Is that indoors or outside? If it is indoors, maybe I'll take a run down. I don't think Lily is ready to do utility outside.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Is that indoors or outside? If it is indoors, maybe I'll take a run down. I don't think Lily is ready to do utility outside.


It's indoors in a sort of warehouse complex rented by a training group. There are two separated rooms with their own entrance, one ring to a room. We finished BN there and got an RN leg too. Parking is very tight, and so is crating, but that's the worst I can say about it. They host shows fairly often and I've been to UKC obedience trials there too. 

If you plan to use the Inter-County Connector, it's EZPass only, with no toll booths. I had to get a device just for this show site, but if I use the PA turnpike at some time, it will cost less than cash. (And no more trying to back out of an EZPass lane, either.)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Marguerite thanks for that info. It sounds like one of our local places.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I sent in my entry to the Greenspring Poodle Club trials in Beltsville, MD. They're one judge, one ring, and obedience only. I do need one more Novice leg so I'll need to be there bright and early.

Poodles get preference in the entries!

Let me know if anyone is going.

I see that the premium isn't up on the show secretary site--she's traveling in Scotland and won't be back for another week. I have a copy, though, so if you send me a private message with your email address, I'll forward you the PDF. Otherwise, all the details you really need are on the AKC site and you can use a generic entry form.

M


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Marguerite, what are the dates and who is the judge for that show?


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Marguerite, what are the dates and who is the judge for that show?


July 26 only, and the judge is Larry Wilson. I'm not at all familiar with him.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

The premium may not be up until 5/27/15, but here's the info from AKC:

Greenspring Poodle Club

Here's the show secretary's event page, but as of today (5/24/15) the premium link isn't live yet. Clantyre Show Secretary Events

The club president assures me that if you have a poodle, you can get in, because poodles are given preference before other breeds are allowed to enter.

M


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Larry Wilson is a spoo person himself, I believe. I've shown to him once or twice early in my career with Lily. He is very nice. I have a feeling I won't make it there this year since my puppy will only have been home for two weeks at that point. I will keep it in mind for next year. I really like supporting specialties.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info... I'll let you know how it goes. 

Now, what's this about a puppy? Have I missed something? Congratulations!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mvhplank said:


> Thanks for the info... I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Now, what's this about a puppy? Have I missed something? Congratulations!


Here's the scoop on the puppy Marguerite. http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/153266-baby-brother-update-paws-ground.html


----------

